# Battlestar Galactica



## kilo (Dec 7, 2003)

So who going to watch the new Battlestar Galactica miniseries on the scifi channel tomorrow?  I never watched the first one so I think its going to be good.  But my brother dosent like the changes.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2003)

I didn't watch it very often back when it was on and likely won't watch it now.

There are a few posts on it here:
http://rustaz.com/bbs/index.php?showforum=3


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 7, 2003)

Additional info: http://blaser.tzo.com/tcon/viewtopic.php?t=1063



Silent Bob  Posted: Fri Jun 27 said:


> See this thread.
> http://blaser.tzo.com/tcon/viewtopic.php?t=184
> 
> Sci-Fi chanel is engaging in massive censorship on their forums. Fans voicing dislike with their new direction are being silenced.
> ...


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Dec 7, 2003)

Aww, I loved Battlestar Galactica when it was on.  Why do they have to mess with good things.  If it's that different, I won't watch it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 8, 2003)

SCI FI PRESENTS:

"Battlestar Charlies Angels"

Lets Examine:

Starbuck: Was a man, now a WOMAN

Boomer: Was a man, Now a WOMAN

President of the Council: Was a man, Now a WOMAN

Cylon: Was a Robot, now a WOMAN

And if my interpretation of the shots from the commercial are true,

Boxy, Was a Boy, now a Girl

I mean come on, I have nothing against a change here and there, and even wouldnt have complained about Starbuck being a woman, but that much of the cast?  

I mean Whats next?  Star Wars with Luke, Vader, Chewie, and C3P0 as women???


----------



## kilo (Dec 8, 2003)

Now not all Cylon's are women just the one you see in the preview.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes yes I can see it all now... forming in my 'ead


"Once Upon a Time There were Three Little Colonial Warriors who flew on the Galactica.  And they were Each Assigned the most hazardous of Duties.  But now they work for me.  My name Is Adama."


----------



## Seig (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *I mean Whats next?  Star Wars with Luke and C3P0 as women??? *


 YOu mean they aren't?


----------



## Seig (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm taping it and will post my opinion of it here later.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2003)

I watched.

I wasn't impressed.

Yes, the effects are nice...but it lacks a 'soul'.  The characters all seem 2 dimentional, and forced.

The 'old' cylon, pyramid cards, diagrams, etc were all cute, but all felt like tokens.  And, I have to ask, just WTF was up with the bloody StarFleet like medal worn by 'Adama' during th ephoro shoot scene?

Sigh...hope day 2 is better.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I watched.
> 
> I wasn't impressed.
> ...



I am disapointed as well.

If they took the same story and added a few more combat scenes in its' own universe or Earth's Distant Future then it would have been just maybe a Good 'B' Sci-fi Flick.

I know some will say that the original series was camping and a B flick in itself. Yet it did not need my suggestions to get there 

And, I still do not believe 6 of 12 is a cylon.
(* Drum Roll Please *)
She has acted no different then any other women I have known.  

I could not resist :rofl: 


(* Ducking for the incoming volley *)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2003)

Reviews on the Galactica boards are overwhelmingly negative.

Me, I'm gonna crash for the night while my VCR tapes a history chanel thingy on the Samurai.  Hey, it can't be any worse than this tripe, right?

(Hmm...maybe we remake the Samurai into guys who wore simple togas, and swung sticks....yeah.....and instead of being Japanese, they were, hmm...Jamacian...yeah mon.... more ganja...maybe this BSG will look good stoned?   Nah.)

:rofl:


----------



## DanRyunAndrew (Dec 9, 2003)

TRIP! You hit that one on the #12 strike, Bob!  

Thank GOD the original series is still alive and well in syndication!

SCRAP the CRAP!

Just my .02

Andy


----------



## qizmoduis (Dec 9, 2003)

I really liked it.  The old series, aside from the original Starbuck character, was stupid, even back then.  This is far superior.  One thing they especially got right was the feeling of desperation and disaster that I think was definitely missing from the original.  The feeling of claustrophobia and being trapped in a chaotic situation are good as well.

I just can't get into the deep nostalgia that others feel for the original, and I'm a big fan of science fiction in all it's forms.  I'm certainly not going to claim it's A-list material, but it puts the original to shame.


----------



## kilo (Dec 9, 2003)

I liked also.  Of course I never saw the original so I didnt mind the character changes that so many others didnt care for.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 9, 2003)

Like I Said, if the exact smae show was billed with a different name, it might be a littel bit better. Yet, I saw some of the previews and interviews and they talked up the cylons and the special effects and it was not there, to match the hype.

Old:

The Cylons had rose up and faught against their creators. (* This is all they felt was needed for a story *) It was over a perod of time they were losing and the last Battle Star built the Galactica was their home to escape.

New:

The Cylons left and came back in force and only the old Battle Star Galactica ready for moth balls survives, because of its' lack of modern technology. They Humans and Cylons faught an war 40 years ago. Now they are back for their revenge.


My Take on the mini series if I wrote it.

Movie/Night One: They Lead up to the first clashes and the break out of the war. With the Humans winning a turning battle. Builds Hope for teh Humans to conquer the rebel cylons.

Movie/Night Two: The combat turns for the worse for the Humans and they start to lose real bad. Plans are made to scrape together medical and educational and military to find the lost 13th colony. This lead by the Galactica, old or new ship I could see either as godo story lines.

Movie/Night Three: Running Battles of the chase and search for the lost colony. Good senseless violoence.

Movie/Night Four: 13th Colony is found and the hope is built. except teh landing party is killed by over zealous military types 

Movie/Night Five: Cylons win and enslave all humans.

I know it is predictable 


Now another comment.

What if I said there was to be another 'Enter the Dragon', and there is lots of hype and everyone talks about it, and it not what you were lead to believe it to be from the ads. Most sci-fi fans would go 'Enter the What?' and go see it and say it was ok or good.  True 70's Martial Arts Genre Fans would cry at the re-creation. 

I wish I had not seen the previews of them talking up the cylons et al.

For those who liked it, tell us why? so we can get a look into it from a different point of view.
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 9, 2003)

All I care about are the bad guys, Cylons! If they aren't good, it aint worth watching.


----------



## Seig (Dec 9, 2003)

I want to know where this garbage about human's creating the cylons came from.  In the original story, the cylcons came from another race of lizard type people.  The "robots" were built to encase their brains and they had something like a collective consciousness.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2003)

See my posts on rustaz.com and the Toronto Trek forum.  Its not as bad as I thought, and has some interesting twists in it.

Definately got the 'pilot episode' issues though.  In all fairness, I remember watching the pilot for B5 and thinking 'what crap is this?'..and now, I'm a serious fan.


----------



## Tapps (Dec 10, 2003)

The old cylon robots were scarier !

I get the infiltration thing but there was something terrifying about the inhuman factor.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 10, 2003)

Where can they go from here?

I would be interested in seeing where they would go with the characters.  The original seemed at times to be little more than "Apollos in trouble on a wild west world", "Oh Starbucks in trouble on a oldtime world", 'Gee SB and AP are in trouble", "Opps, the fleet faces miore cylons than took out the 12 colonies, what can save em now?"  Mind you, they were good episodes, but got a bit redundent when looked at as a whole.

This is my problem with the STTOS and STTNG novels...seems every book had Kirk or Picard losing the ship...I stopped reading after a while...

With this new look, we have some interesting directions.  The Galactica seems to be the last battlestar.  But is it?  I don't recall them saying specifically.  Is it the only military ship left?  Again, left a bit open.  Its not a rag-tag fleet anymore. These ships all have FTL drive, where as in the original, only the Galactica had it.  

They cylons are interesting too.  Not just 'machines', these feel, so it gets more interesting.  #6 is both responsible for the destruction, yet also is helping Baltar.  Why?  Is it love? a Game? something else?  What about the sleeper? Is she "Imperious Leader"? Note, she spoke, and the others did the 'by your command bit".  So, is IL onboard Galactica too?

What is the "Red Line"?  Known space?  Is beyond it the unexplored area?  Who will they find?  Kobol?  The Pegasas?  More survivors?  Lost exploration expositions?

They lost the agro ship, and many others due to lack of FTL.  How will they find food?  Ammo will be a challenge too, as they are shooting 'bullets', not 'lasers'.  Will alien ammo be compatable? Can they make their own?  Will they develop energy weapons, say Ion Cannons to scramble Cylon brains?

Will they build new Mark 7 vipers, or older Mark 5s?   

There are lots of questions here.


----------



## Pacificshore (Dec 10, 2003)

Watched it and couldn't get into it at any point of the story......had 2 switch to 24 anyway


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 10, 2003)

I think that I felt more like I was watching "The Day After" in space than Battlestar Galactica.

The whole thing had less of a Sci-fi action feel and more of a "Post Holocost" drama.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 10, 2003)

I liked the old series but couldn't get into this one.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *The old cylon robots were scarier !
> 
> I get the infiltration thing but there was something terrifying about the inhuman factor. *



Hey Tapps, I think your avatar could us some work. That's a some scary pic there!


----------



## Tapps (Dec 11, 2003)

> Hey Tapps, I think your avatar could us some work. That's a some scary pic there!



Don't get me angry,

           I may stomp Tokyo


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 11, 2003)

I taped the second part and watched it.

Better than the first part.

I think if I had not seen a preview interview where the actors had all hyped up the Cylons and how scarry they were and all the effects that would just wow you.

On the whole I see it in a much better light and ready for a series.


----------



## qizmoduis (Dec 12, 2003)

I think an important difference between this and the original is that the cylons are actually effective, even menacing.  In the original series, we're told they destroyed Caprica, but throughout the entire run, we're presented with ineffective, cartoonishly evil villians who can barely fly their ships and who can be taken out with a laster blast or two from Starbuck or Apollo.  

In the Sci-Fi channel version, the cylons are relentless.  You can see the firepower they have and feel the desperation of the humans as they try to escape from the devesation of Caprica and then those two basestars in the second half.

You also gotta love the fact that this Galactica actually HAS firepower.


----------



## Galvatron (Dec 14, 2003)

I for one, REALLY liked the remake.
I think that Ron Moore is a good writer, and was one of bright spots of the Ailing Star Trek Franchise while he was there.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 15, 2003)

I dunno...

I was ready to forgive them for making Boomer a Woman, cuz she was HOT untill they went and made the char a Cylon as well.  WTF?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey, there are pluses to her being a cylon....
(and I'm gonna shut up right there as I don't want to have to suspend myself.....)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hey, there are pluses to her being a cylon....
> (and I'm gonna shut up right there as I don't want to have to suspend myself.....)   *



Kaith,

I will here by give you and myself a warning 

:asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 15, 2003)

The remake was well done and featured some really solid acting as well as superb visual effects.  I would welcome a series based on it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *The remake was well done and featured some really solid acting as well as superb visual effects.  I would welcome a series based on it. *



Phil, I agree, yet if I had not seen all the hype, I might have felt this way at the beginning. Yet, a serious would not be bad, then I might be able to seem some of the Cyclon action that was so hyped


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2003)

Battlestar Galactica (TV): galactica2003.net reports that e decision to pick up the new Galactica as a series has been delayed until early 2004 by Sci-Fi who've extended the stars contract options. The hold-up is the series would be the most expensive show in the channel's line-up.


----------

